# sumps



## reneeslane (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi.. New to salt water. So new that the new empty, drilled 72 gallon is sitting here next to me. The sump I am about to buy is an AGA which I was told was a good choice because it tends to be quiet. I'd welcome so opinions about this. 
Thanks!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

The noise tends to come from the drain setup you go with, what are your plans with that?


----------



## reneeslane (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL.... this is like learning greek. I don't know the answer to that since I barely understand the question..... is that where the plumbing kit comes into play? And, is AGA sump a good choice?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

AGA makes a great overflow kit. 
I have never had an AGA sump, cant speak for them. Are you planning to buy it online or at a local shop?


----------



## reneeslane (Aug 16, 2009)

I was going to buy it locally because I feel that it's important to support local businesses as much as possible (especially since they are the ones I would turn to if I needed help.) But, I'm open to your opinion as to whether I should buy on line and where you would suggest? It's a big ticket item. Thanks!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

reneeslane said:


> Hi.. New to salt water. So new that the new empty, drilled 72 gallon is sitting here next to me. The sump I am about to buy is an AGA which I was told was a good choice because it tends to be quiet. I'd welcome so opinions about this.
> Thanks!


I would recommend you use a 20-30g plastic storage container as a refugium.

and a smaller container as a sump.

This seems complicated vrs buying your own sump, but once you see the difference in operation you will appreciate my suggestion.

Also you will have to do the plumbing and connect the sump to the tank and pump. Then adjust it so it doesn't flood. And that is the really hard and important part.

my .02


----------

